# A strong rebuttal to synergists (Arminianism, Semi-Pelagians, etc...)



## panta dokimazete (Jun 24, 2008)

I have been defending TULIP against some debating opponents and have been going round and round with one rampant synergist who claims faith is given to all Men - that there is no distinction between regenerate faith and unregenerate faith, it is the object of faith that saves, etc...ad nauseum.

Anyway, we get down to this statement he made:


> You seem to forget that the atonement is made on behalf of all but only those who appropriate it by faith receive it's benefit.



My response?



> So, those smart enough or spiritual enough in their own strength "grab and get".
> 
> The spiritual equivalent of Natural Selection. The fittest will get saved!



Obviously, this is no different than Spurgeon's "Arminian's Prayer", but I thought it exposed some interesting implications for the synergists.

Anyway - food for thought...


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 24, 2008)

So of course in my haste I spell Arminianism wrong in the title - would a mod please correct? :blush:

woo! fast! thanks!


----------



## Herald (Jun 24, 2008)

JD, I'm glad you're standing up for the doctrines of grace. Unfortunately we don't allow "chatter" from other message boards. PB rule. I'm sure you weren't aware of that.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 24, 2008)

oops! - modified to make it more "generic" - sorry!


----------



## Herald (Jun 24, 2008)

JD, the topic itself is fair game!


----------



## MW (Jun 24, 2008)

> You seem to forget that the atonement is made on behalf of all but only those who appropriate it by faith receive it's benefit.



Rom. 3:25, Christ is set forth as a "propitiation through faith in His blood." No faith; no propitiation.


----------



## KMK (Jun 25, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> > You seem to forget that the atonement is made on behalf of all but only those who appropriate it by faith receive it's benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> Rom. 3:25, Christ is set forth as a "propitiation through faith in His blood." No faith; no propitiation.



Faith is applied by God. This faith is the means of setting Christ forth as an atonement. Is that what you are getting at?


----------



## MW (Jun 25, 2008)

KMK said:


> Faith is applied by God. This faith is the means of setting Christ forth as an atonement. Is that what you are getting at?



Yes; faith is both the purchase of Christ and the instrument for laying hold on Christ.


----------

